# Tried some big tubes.



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

I bought a daisy yellow tube bandset. I punched a hole in the pouch and tried it out. Not for me. I shot 5/8 marbles, 1/2 and 3/4 oz egg sinkers. They are disappointing to say the least. 
After a few tries, i finally realized their full potential. It just took drastically shortening the active length....see first pic.
Then i bought some tube from Walmart...spri light
About 10mm or 7/16. Blah!
Im back to 2050 single, 11.5 inch active, drawn as far as i can go, about 68 inches. Its a decent compromise. A little too much for marbles(and similar speed) to 1745, but able to sling a 3/4 oz egg sinker with a hiss and a whistle, in a flat trajectory to 30 yds! Nice light pull. 
Heres my topshot with the 2050. 
Also, i discovered looped 1632 at 12.5 inches active pulled to 68 inches is my new fav. Its sings 3/8 and marbles with very little effort on my part(most satisfying)
Hopefully ill get a chrony soon, so i can share some good numbers. Im loving this single and looped looong tube thing!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

68 in is a looong draw! Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

Im really enjoying the range that long draw enables. My shooting is 80% between 30 and 65 yards. An old oil filter at 30, a Gatorade bottle at 45 and and chunk of steel pipe, 8" dia, 12" long sitting on its end on the ground at 60. The other day during a 15 minute session, i rang the pipe 4 times.(2 were one hoppers, admittedly)
????


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

I stepped up to 10 yds with the large tubes, drawn to my jawbone, let go, and jar my brain with my own hand. Much less therapeutic and relaxing when its so violent.


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

I stepped up to 10 yds with the large tubes, drawn to my jawbone, let go, and jar my brain with my own hand. Much less therapeutic and relaxing when its so violent.


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

I think the most satisfying combo is single 2040, 11.25 active, drawn till it stops, (~64" with this batch, in this color.) Its too fast for my eyes with 3/8 steel, and nice and flat out to 45 yds with marbles. And whatever single 2040 draws..not much.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I've been really enjoying 1632s a lot lately. Single, psuedo, and full loops.


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

I think my mext order will ne a bunch of 1632 and a little 1636 to try. I would like to try 3x per side, 11" active. I bet itll make marbles disappear!


----------



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

Have you shot that 2050 much yet? I found it had great power when you really stretch it, but it almost falls apart in the hand its such bad quality. Even when leaving it longer than normal I still had it break in as little as 30 shots.

Ive got some 5080 tube on the way too. Ive got a wireframe ss here that I modded the hell out of and decided to try out the big rubber that I can just throw on it easily without needing to tie.

I remember how bad the premade tubes were that came on the wireframe. I had to shorten them way up too. They ended up launching large rocks pretty nicely but the draw weight was a killer and it just wasnt enjoyable. Will see if the 5080 is any nicer.


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

I probably should try 5080 before completely writing off big tubes. Ive got some orange 2050 from amazon that is looking pretty good, no early signs yet. Ive revisited 12" looped 2040s with a different pouch for grip, and cant imagine large tubes ever satisfying me again.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tell me does anyone know what Im saying when I say I feel ' big tubes get in their own way ' ?

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

Yup. I think their rigidity makes them run into themselves.


----------



## boby (Oct 7, 2012)

I've had good luck using orange 2050 (density 0.405 g/inch-length). I get over 400 shots from a pseudotaper configuration, with a measured speed of 200 ft/s for 0.44" stainless steel balls, using an effective draw length of 32.25" and 15.0 lb pull. This pseudotaper is made from SINGLE tubes. At the pouch is 3.44" of 2050 connected through a 0.5" diameter leather donut to 3.44" of 3060 at the fork (the 3.44" are active lengths).

These "densities" are useful for monitoring the tube stiffness; e.g. if a tube's density were doubled, it would be like having 2 tubes side-by-side. Some Dankung tubes can have significant density variation.


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

Thank you boby. The orange 2050 seems pretty durable


----------

